# Hello



## Mal Deeley (Apr 30, 2007)

Just found this site after months of trying to get help, advice for thyroid issues.

Was diagnosed with overactive thyroid back in October after an accident with shaky hands and very hot coffee! (levels at 42 to start)

I have now gone underactive and have been on a very long emotional roller coaster ride, the ups and downs are not pleasant. Sometimes I think I am going mad but know I'm not. Am I not alone?

Mal


----------



## seeker (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to the club!!!!! We are all on the same ride with you. We all have questions and some have answers. Keep searching, and I'm sure people will help you as much as they can.


----------

